# Line for Pike / walleye



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Im making my first Canada fishing trip this summer for Pike and Walleye and looking for advice on what line to use on my spining reels. Im typically a bass fisherman around here and love the feel of braid but dont use it because of its lack of clarity. I currently use Floro only because it is transparent. 
Any advice or previous experience with what works best up North would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

falconman said:


> Im making my first Canada fishing trip this summer for Pike and Walleye and looking for advice on what line to use on my spining reels. Im typically a bass fisherman around here and love the feel of braid but dont use it because of its lack of clarity. I currently use Floro only because it is transparent.
> Any advice or previous experience with what works best up North would be appreciated. Thanks



We prefer Sufix 20 lb braid - with 20lb 7strand wire black coated for a leader. 
We like to let the drag and the rod do work.

Where you headed off to?


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

We are going to Loch Island on Wabatongushi Lake in Northern Ontario. Im extremely pumped about going and want to make sure we have the right stuff, its not a fly in but it is a boat in so going to the store to get what you need or forgot is not an option.

I appreciate the feedback on the braid, thats what I prefer but just was afraid that it would be too visible. Thanks again.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I have been up that way and did find the walleye abit line shy. Had to use bottom bouncers or slip float with #6 hooks. Only used the leader when using nice cranks or rapalas- didn't want to pike to break off an expensive lure. BUT when we targeted pike they were not line shy and we had to beef up the leader and line. Best I can advise is give is get organized and be diversified. Buy quality snap swivels, we have lost more fish to using cheap snap swivels than line breaks. Leave the stuff you know for sure you will not be using at home. Also find a number for a "local" bait shop and call them. I have always found they know the go to set ups and will be happy to share that info w you, the lodge owner will be able to help you also.
Love to fish N Ontario!! can't wait for our trip as well!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like a fluorocarbon leader tied to braid,for Walleye and titanium( expensive but worth the price) for Pike. Just purchased the Suffix 832, haven't tried it yet. As stated earlier leave what you don't need at home. Good luck up north!:F


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

James F said:


> I like a fluorocarbon leader tied to braid,for Walleye and titanium( expensive but worth the price) for Pike. Just purchased the Suffix 832, haven't tried it yet. As stated earlier leave what you don't need at home. Good luck up north!:F


I do the same for walleye, 10-14lb braid with a 10 lb fluoro leader for trolling. For jigging I use either 6lb braid/ 6lb fluoro leader or 6lb hybrid (fluoro/mono) line.For pike I use 30-40lb braid with a 60-80lb fluoro leader. Have never had a pike bite through the leader, and have had very few nicks. Make your own leaders, 18" for casting, 4-5' for trolling and they're pretty inexpensive.


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Im taking notes on everybody's suggestions and like the idea of "inexpensive". Whatever I use will be X4 for my wife and two boys 9 and 11. With that being said I also know this is going to be a rare opportunity for us and dont want to skimp. 
Is tying directly to the lure with a 20-30 lb braid going to severly reduce our bites? Can a pike actually bite through braid? I find it tricky sometimes to cut the stuff with scissors


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

The good news that you can cover 4x the set ups until you can lock into them. Sometimes it seems you need to use the smallest line to get them other times I think they would hit a hook attached to a log chain. I am too cheap to buy the titainum leaders. Picked up a roll of #60 fluro in a bargin bin and bought a spool of #20 seven strand coated wire. We make our oun leaders. Just stay away from the silver pre made leaders with cheap snaps. 
If you plan on fishing weeds, you might want to get familiar with the canoemans knot. easy to tie but the tag end points toward the lure and slips right through the weeds.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like yozuri hybrid line for walleye, and I like suffix braids. Not much Pike experience, but have caught some musky. The worry with the braid is that if the teeth scar up some strands you get really weak points in braid. It is hard as heck to break braid, but have lost a handful of lures in sharp rocks and to sharp teeth. Any kind of heavy flouro or mono leader should suffice. I would think 30ish pounds


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

We go to Ontario every year for Walleye/Pike and I use nothing but 8# Trilene XL on my spinning gear and 10# Trilene XT on my casting/trolling rods. I have been cut off by Pike teeth but never been broken off because I used too light of line. To each their own I suppose but I kind of chuckle when I hear of people using 30 lb test up there. Use lighter line, set your drag appropriately, learn how to back reel and have a BLAST! Best week of the year. 94 days and counting.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Flying in to Northern Ontario mid June....going through Wilderness North outfitters....Makokibatan lodge....should be amazing!!!

Im using 20lb power pro with 20 trilene xt leaders for pike and 12lb mono for eyes.....plenty i think.....hope


----------

